# Odd request, but... Malta Ice cream



## bradley (Jan 28, 2013)

So, a very pretty girl I know tried some Malta ice cream somewhere and now really wants some. She's going to happen to be at my house for her birthday soon, and I'd like to surprise her with some.

The problem is I have no clue how to do this. Most of the recipes I see online for soda ice cream are 4 cups soda, 14oz sweetened condensed milk, 1 cup milk (which I usually replace with cream, because who wants to live to 35?) However, Malta has a very distinctive taste, and I'm not sure if this is a great plan.

For the uninitiated, Goya is a soda made from barley malt and hops. If basically unfermented, sweetened beer. It's described as tasting like molasses. I don't think that that's right, but I can't think of a better way to describe it.

How would you guys go about making this?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2013)

first, welcome.

second,  i wouldn't insult people older than you of whom you've asked for help. 

third, i've heard of goya. it's a pretty big brand, even in the states, but i haven't tried that particular type of soda.

have you tried to make the recipes you've found so far?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 29, 2013)

First I tried looking up malta ice cream. It just kept refering me to ice cream shops in Malta with an alert at the top asking if I meant malt ice cream. 

Then I looked up malta soda and was able to find out some information on it, including a bunch of references to mixing it with sweetened condensed milk or evaporated milk being a popular desert in some areas.

Then I looked for malta soda ice cream and all it found was orange soda ice cream recipes with references in the comments about malta soda mixed with cream or sweetened condensed milk.

So, taking all of that into consideration, I would just try making the ice cream recipe you mentioned and use malta for the soda.


----------



## bradley (Jan 29, 2013)

1)Thanks. 2)I didn't mean to insult you. I meant to make fun of myself for my unhealthy cooking choices. 3) I haven't yet, because I'm a broke college kid who doesn't want to have to pay twice for the Malta. I was mostly wondering if there's either some recipe I'm not seeing or some trick to making the ice cream less strong (since the only recipe I can see would make more than half of the ice cream be a very strong soda.)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bradley (Jan 29, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> First I tried looking up malta ice cream. It just kept refering me to ice cream shops in Malta with an alert at the top asking if I meant malt ice cream.
> 
> Then I looked up malta soda and was able to find out some information on it, including a bunch of references to mixing it with sweetened condensed milk or evaporated milk being a popular desert in some areas.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! I had about the same luck with the Maltese places and all. I'll try to see if evaporated milk changes it if it turns out too strong.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2013)

no problem, bradley.

so, it's an ice cream made from orange flavored soda, or another flavor closer to molasses?

goya is a big company with lots of products.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 29, 2013)

buckytom said:


> no problem, bradley.
> 
> so, it's an ice cream made from orange flavored soda, or another flavor closer to molasses?
> 
> goya is a big company with lots of products.



It's ice cream made with malta soda, which is pretty much (based on what I could find) unfermented, carbonated beer. At least that's what it was originally. The stuff I read stated it's usually made with malt syrup and hops syrup now, not actually brewed anymore.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2013)

ok, got it.

how did orange come into this?


----------



## GLC (Jan 29, 2013)

To clarify, malta is the type of beverage. One of the many brands of malta in the world is Goya, the same as the commonly encountered sodas and specialty foods in the grocery. 





Goya brand is probably the only malta brand U.S. shoppers will find, outside of some very ethnic groceries. Malta Creole is common in Canada. Malta Goya is not Goya soda. Those are various flavored soda waters by the same brand. 

Malta is often mixed with milk, so ice cream is sort of a natural, assuming your taste runs to it. I think there's something of the taste of barley malt syrup in it. Really not so strange a flavor for ice cream, then. 

Try the ethnic foods aisle at a WalMart SuperCenter. Search the Web for beer ice cream recipes,  but reduce or omit the sugar, as malta is kind of sickly sweet anyway.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks, glc.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 29, 2013)

buckytom said:


> ok, got it.
> 
> how did orange come into this?



The orange came into it because when I did a google search for malta soda ice cream google brought up a bunch of recipes for orange soda ice cream. Some of the recipes had comments about malta soda being mixed with cream or sweetened condensed milk as being another good soda related treat.


----------

